# next stop - Liszt



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Liszt Spanish Rhapsody Folia and Jota Aragonesa Yeol Eum Son*

Wonderfull!


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Liszt Piano Concerto Pathetique Louis Lortie Charles Dutoit*

Some years old, so not the best sound, but a stunning performance


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Liszt / Fantasia and Fugue on the Theme B-A-C-H*

**Piano:Shohei Yamaji
*Date:July 5, 2009
*Place:Senzoku Gakuen Maeda Hall (Japan)*

Another extremly gifted young piano student


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Liszt Hungarian Rhapsody No.2 • Volker Hartung • Cologne New Philharmonic Orchestra*

*Franz Liszt's Hungarian Rhapsody No.2, originally written for solo piano comes to much life in its orchestral version in this fiery performance by the Cologne New Philharmonic conducted by Volker Hartung.
Recorded live at Laeiszhalle Hamburg, Germany in March 2012*

Very fine orchestral version

youtube comments

*O the power and mystical dreams music is made of.

Amazing, I've never heard this preformed so beautifully before.

so beautiful, Im in tears thank you*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Liszt Apres une Lecture de Dante: Fantasia quasi Sonata*

*Michael Delfin
Senior Recital
Peabody Conservatory
November 23, 2013*

Really entertaining pianopiece, and very well played


----------

